# Jacques Paul Migne’s Patrologia Graeca



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jul 11, 2008)

I just saw they floated the first 20 volumes of this as a Logos pre-pub item as a trial balloon for eventually publishing the full 160+ volume set in Libronix format.

I know many will pass on this due to the combination of high price and lack of greek/latin to get the most out of the works. However, to me this is the type of resource Logos should put out from it's profits as sort of a "missionary" service back to the community. I think that this type of collection in the hands of proper scolars in this type of format with all the cross references, searching and language functionality will help a lot with doing research into all types of topics dealing with the witness of the early church. 

If they base their decision to move ahead only on profit concerns this will likely not be produced. Or maybe they can get some seminaries to help them fund the project instead of just pre-pub commitments.

I know for my personal greek/latin practice I would much rather read what an early chruch father has to say than some of the poets/historians most classics programs focus on.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 11, 2008)

Most of Migne is already available on Google books.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jul 11, 2008)

Very true, but there is a mile of difference between a full libronix greek text and a photo scan image of a page when it comes to language studies on a text.


----------

